# Script funktioniert nach Firefox Update nicht mehr??



## bachhoferk (30. Jul 2009)

Habe ein kleines Script probiert. Soll eine Einkaufsliste werden. 
Das Script hat auch schon mal funktioniert. Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob es am neuen Firefox liegt aber nach dem Update funktionierte es nicht mehr richtig.
Die Funktion ist das man in einen EIngabefenster die Waren eingibt und dann diese in einer Liste ausgegeben wird. Die Liste kann man dann noch sortieren.

Ich hänge die Dateien mal an.
Vielleicht erkennt einer einen Fehler im Script...stehe gerade voll auf dem Schlauch....


----------



## maki (30. Jul 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## bachhoferk (30. Jul 2009)

Sorry, bin jetzt im richtigen Forum....mein Account kann gelöscht werden....trotzdem Danke...


----------

